# Any young guys need a hunting partner?



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Clean cut, smart, going somewhere country boy. 18-21 non drinker. My daughter is a country girl that loves to hunt. She was in the Florida miss teen competition . She's 18 and tired of the polo smelling city boy lies riding around in the rice burners. Blonde hair and blue eye and a good shot with a rifle. As of now she is in the same condition she came with and I fully expect her to stay that way. I'm a fair shot with a gun too. Her name is Emma Jo and she has pics posted on here in the past. If you have a nice young man for a son that wants to meet a nice young girl send me a pm. This was her idea and she had to talk me into it.....tony. Ps. I know this isn't a dating site but it is hunting related


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Ohh lordy, she is brave. There are plenty of baccer chewin, fishin, huntin, country folk on here. 

I am sorry but I have to admit I laughed outloud. Tell her good luck!


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Never read a post like this before. Good luck.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Good one Tony.
Post of the month for sure.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

I didn't know what to say we she asked me. I guess the good part is it all runs thru me.....if there is a good part....tony


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Tony my daughter is 16 this December and all I can feel your pain. Not many good young boys around


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

*Forgot this ad*

Good luck!


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I wish I could help you out. But I'm only 16.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*So Emma Jo is feeling the "Frisky Weather" also?

Go Dad, Go Dad,Go Dad,Go Dad,Go Dad,Go Dad,*


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Awww helllll na!!!!!!!!!!!!
Lol jk my little girl just turned one and Im glad I'm not in your shoes. Good luck to the both of yall. Great post though deff a first


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Now......especially you fellers with teenage girls.....remember what was on your mind at 16-17 or so. Hormones running wild. As were the little girls... Think about that. Glad my girls are grown......


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Definitely not what I expected when I clicked on this thread. Good luck though.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> Now......especially you fellers with teenage girls.....remember what was on your mind at 16-17 or so. Hormones running wild. As were the little girls... Think about that. Glad my girls are grown......


That is not true for every guy out there. There are a select few that aren't all about that.

Also hyco, a link to such pics would help prospective young men.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> That is not true for every guy out there. There are a select few that aren't all about that.


I think there are 3 in Santa Rosa, 2 in Escambia and 6 in Okaloosa.....


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Downtime2 said:


> I think there are 3 in Santa Rosa, 2 in Escambia and 6 in Okaloosa.....


Well then those are the ones she should pursue lol.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Downtime2 said:


> I think there are 3 in Santa Rosa, 2 in Escambia and 6 in Okaloosa.....


Those numbers are probably a little high.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

I am one of the few that's not all about that crap. Most are though, but I just try to keep all that stuff out of my mind. It's amazing the stuff that goes on in the school, it would blow your mind.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> That is not true for every guy out there. There are a select few that aren't all about that.
> 
> Also hyco, a link to such pics would help prospective young men.


 
I wish there was a dang like button or something. :thumbsup: 

Hyco good luck. I'm 17 and can honestly say my mind tends to be else where(not on that subject that is) most of the time however I don't think I have one friend who can say that . I just don't get why everybody thinks that so damn important anyways. Just causes more problems at that age(in my generation anyways). I guess most of the people( male and female) think that's how you are supposed to show you love the other person or something. I don't know. good luck though.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

foreverfishing said:


> I wish there was a dang like button or something. :thumbsup:
> 
> Hyco good luck. I'm 17 and can honestly say my mind tends to be else where(not on that subject that is) most of the time however I don't think I have one friend who can say that . I just don't get why everybody thinks that so damn important anyways. Just causes more problems at that age(in my generation anyways). I guess most of the people( male and female) think that's how you are supposed to show you love the other person or something. I don't know. good luck though.


Wish there was a like button as well. I'm 20 years old and couldn't care less about that crap. Chivalry is dead and treating a lady with respect is almost non-existent anymore. It's a sad state of affairs, but that's the way kids are nowadays. I can count on one hand the number of guys I know that are like that(including me). I pride myself on treating a lady how she should be treated, not like a piece of meat.


----------



## Randy M (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread is starting to get gay...............


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Good luck!


#2 chum grinder
#3 boat

My little girl is 2 going on 10. I sure can wait for my daughter to turn 3


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tell her one of the best ways to find said boy is to find one that listens to real country music. Not Luke B, Jason A and all them. All they talk about is party, drink, one night wink. If he listens to Straight, John Micheal M, and so forth, the real country gentlemen, she might be on to something. 

I've been a country boy all my life. Even when it wasn't "cool". These days if you chew, have a jacked up truck and wear a sleeveless shirt people think that's country. My gf hears all the time that she got lucky and got a good country boy and there ain't any left out there. While that's not exactly true, the reason is the good country boys are in actual relationships and not sleeping around. 

She's only 18. The last thing she should be worried about is a relationship. I'm 23 and wish I would've just lived life when I was a teen instead of worrying about a relationship. Started Dating the girl I'm with when we were 20 and she's been around near about 4 years and we are both almost done with college. What she should be worried about right now is furthering her education and becoming independent. No real man wants a ditz (not that she is one). 

Sorry for the rant. Just my unimportant 2cents


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

She ain't wanting a husband. All her friends have gone off to school. She just wants someone to hang out with. She's a full time college student with 2 jobs.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Randy M said:


> This thread is starting to get gay...............


Bahahaha this ^^^


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

This thread is useless without pics.


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

pics!!!!!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

It sounds like your father/daughter relationship is one that I bet many on both sides wish they had.
Good job, Sir.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Now Jonathan, that is two replies from you ALREADY !
Watch out Tony, for "THE South Alabama Slayer".
( jkd, he's a real good young man)


----------



## Team Stuck'em (Oct 12, 2010)

Hyco, we are gonna keep this post on the down low at the camp. I can see it now when Turbo and the rest were to find out.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I smell a new section of the forum coming from this - "Guys seeking Girls" or in this case "Guys seeking Guys for Daughters".... this may get to backwoods hillbilly before its all over!


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> I smell a new section of the forum coming from this - "Guys seeking Girls" or in this case "Guys seeking Guys for Daughters".... this may get to backwoods hillbilly before its all over!


Nope, it just went back to gay.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang, just puting your daughter out there. I'd look at my daughter crazy if she ever said to put me out there on PFF.


----------



## Adicted2Fishn (Oct 4, 2007)

I think that the OP is trying to find something to shoot since the weather is cool but the deer season has yet to begin.... He needs some live target practice!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*All joking aside, I believe the OP came to the right place. Where else should they look for a great person, other here on the PFF, with so many trusted souls in one place.*

*There are a few associated with the PFF that do come to mind, PM sent to the OP*


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

All I can say is that for her to come to you with this type of subject, you have done something right. I applaud you for that. I hope that my daughters can come to me when they are 18 with this type of issue if it arrises. Of course my daughters are only 7 and 3 right now. But they are already on me asking every day, when does deer season open up.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I admire the replies from the younger Men.
I also was brought up to treat a Lady like a Lady, a result of how well my Father treated my Mother during the 57 years they were married. But, for ya'll to sit here and say the other thing is not on your mind..... You are lying your ass off, kidding yourself, or Gay! 

I have an 18 year old Daughter that I pray every night does not make a bad decision and toss away the free scholarship she has earned for College. Her dual enrollment during High School netted a 4.6 GPA. I also have a 16 year old Son that is worse than a Buck Deer during Rut. 
I do a lot of talking, praying and hope for the best. It'd tough raising Teenagers!


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

i'm am blessed. i have 2 good kids. both girls. the oldest just graduated college and is leaving for boot camp in the army at the end of this month and otc in april. the baby is a freshman at psc studing phy.therpy. both were good students, never in any trouble and both hunt. the oldest hates a turkey and emma jo hates a deer. for her graduation momma and i sent her to orlando for the week. she got her ear pierced. if thats the worst thing she does then i've done alright. we are close enough that she asked me to help and in turn i asked you to help. that is all, noting more and nothing less......tony


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I have an 18 year old daughter and she's bout in the same boat....except she is as mean and hard headed like me and scarred off the guys in school!!!! Brave to post a wanted add on here....hahaha but then again most folks on here know each other and if not, you can find someone who's knows em!


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

SHO-NUFF said:


> I admire the replies from the younger Men.
> I also was brought up to treat a Lady like a Lady, a result of how well my Father treated my Mother during the 57 years they were married. But, for ya'll to sit here and say the other thing is not on your mind..... You are lying your ass off, kidding yourself, or Gay!


I ain't saying it ain't on my mind :whistling: Probably my #1 thought in front of hunting, fishing and what not  haha. But hey its a two way street and girls are just as aggressive towards guys :yes: lol. I was just saying I ain't the type to go out chasin' tail on the weekends


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

If your daughter just wants a friend that enjoys hunting and fishing, my offer is out there. Just pm me. I've been trying to find some friends that enjoy the same stuff as I do but so far I've pretty much been unsuccessful. Just let me know. If I'm too young, I understand. Just thought id let you know.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Countryboyreese said:


> If your daughter just wants a friend that enjoys hunting and fishing, my offer is out there. Just pm me. I've been trying to find some friends that enjoy the same stuff as I do but so far I've pretty much been unsuccessful. Just let me know. If I'm too young, I understand. Just thought id let you know.


 Ok!!
Now I'm liking this!
Its like a soap opera that we can all follow along with
I can "internet vouch" for the country boy - he's sweet!, Honest, not to shy to ask for advice or give his opinion!, a little young
but easily trained. - yup! I vote for the CountryBoy


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

SHO-NUFF said:


> I admire the replies from the younger Men.
> I also was brought up to treat a Lady like a Lady, a result of how well my Father treated my Mother during the 57 years they were married. But, for ya'll to sit here and say the other thing is not on your mind..... You are lying your ass off, kidding yourself, or Gay!
> 
> I have an 18 year old Daughter that I pray every night does not make a bad decision and toss away the free scholarship she has earned for College. Her dual enrollment during High School netted a 4.6 GPA. I also have a 16 year old Son that is worse than a Buck Deer during Rut.
> I do a lot of talking, praying and hope for the best. It'd tough raising Teenagers!


I was thinking the exact same thing. I figured they were just saying it to get an angle on the tail. 

I did all of the things you are supposed to do when dating a girl. Go knock on the door and talk to her dad before every date to see when she was to be home(never assume), walk her to the door to make sure she gets inside before leaving so on and so forth. No meant no but it did not mean never try again. When I was not on it I was thinking about how to get on it. Even dated the Catholic girls most often because that was where the action was. LOL


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

hyco said:


> She ain't wanting a husband. All her friends have gone off to school. She just wants someone to hang out with. She's a full time college student with 2 jobs.


Is this for real? Does she know you posted this?


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck on the hanging out with two jobs and a full load of classes.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Adicted2Fishn said:


> I think that the OP is trying to find something to shoot since the weather is cool but the deer season has yet to begin.... He needs some live target practice!!!


Sounds like a pretty girl, stake her out in the front yard and get on the roof with your weapon of choice. Just beware of the FWC, hunting over a baited field!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I've seen it all. Good luck to you sir.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

WW2 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing. I figured they were just saying it to get an angle on the tail.
> 
> I did all of the things you are supposed to do when dating a girl. Go knock on the door and talk to her dad before every date to see when she was to be home(never assume), walk her to the door to make sure she gets inside before leaving so on and so forth. No meant no but it did not mean never try again. When I was not on it I was thinking about how to get on it. Even dated the Catholic girls most often because that was where the action was. LOL


 I herd Dat!!!!
I can only hope the good Lord above forgives me, and a few nice Girls, for what went on in the Church parking lot before Sunday night services when I was a young Man. I truly "Saw the Light" :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks!!!


----------

